# Took NRP CBT today



## Jkmedic0057 (Jan 18, 2018)

Today was test day for the NRP level. Test cut off at 80-83 questions around 45-60min. Seemed like most of the questions were pretty challenging and on occasion it threw an easy at me. To give an example of the end, I was given a question about OB on number 80. When 83 came I all but had the same question again and I answered correct on the last one I’m pretty sure. Maybe results will be in tomorrow before the weekend. Any thoughts?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 18, 2018)

You’ll have them tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jkmedic0057 (Jan 18, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> You’ll have them tomorrow morning.


Thanks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2018)

For medic they are still taking around a day turn around time, for EMT they have been getting their results about an hour after they complete the test.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 18, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> For medic they are still taking around a day turn around time, for EMT they have been getting their results about an hour after they complete the test.



I had my medic results in 2 hours.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 18, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I had my medic results in 2 hours.


Oh. When was that? I haven’t heard anyone getting medic results that quick since I tested in 2015


----------



## Jkmedic0057 (Jan 19, 2018)

Results came this morning. Not what I wanted to see....


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 19, 2018)

Sorry to hear that you had unfavorable results. With CBT like the NCLEX and the NREMT exams, the programs are designed to escalate the difficulty of questions until you get one wrong. Then it backs down on the difficulty to find out when you start answering questions correctly. The system knows what questions and the difficulty level of those questions and from what areas those questions came from. So it could give you a trauma question, an OB question, a medication question and so on, so the difficulty level of the question before the one you're working on may not pertain to the difficulty level of the question you just answered or will answer next. However, within a given "area" of questions, you'll be asked progressively harder or easier questions based on your answers. So your first OB question will be relatively easy. You answer that OB question correctly so the next OB question will be more challenging. You answer that one correctly too. The next OB question you're asked is even more challenging and you answer incorrectly so the system will as a less challenging question next time. Keep in mind you have other non-OB questions being asked of you in the meantime and all those follow the same pattern. Eventually the system will have a good idea what you're good at and not good at. If you are not above passing standard in all cognitive areas and it can show you cannot progress to passing all areas, the system shuts off and your exam is done... but you must take at least the minimum number of questions before the system can start determining pass/fail. If it can't determine either status fairly solidly, then you'll be asked more questions, particularly in areas you're weaker in, until it can make that determination. 

The fact that these exams are adaptive is what makes these exams so challenging. If you're constantly getting easy questions, chances are you're not doing too well. These systems will find your knowledge limits. If those limits are above passing in all tested areas, you pass. If the computer shuts off at 80 questions, you either clearly passed or clearly failed the exam. Anything between 81 and 150 questions and you're on the pass/fail bubble in some area of examination. OP, you got 83 questions. That means you were close to the pass/fail line in something and at 83 questions, it determined you failed and shut off. 

Wait for the exam results to come to you. It should let you know what areas you were deficient in. Until then, light general study to keep the material fresh in mind will help keep you from having to do lots of study and then later study more intensively the deficient areas too. No, you won't ever see the same exact question in the future so studying to answer specific questions is futile. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Jkmedic0057 (Jan 19, 2018)

I’ve heard a lot of folks on here recommend JBlearning to assist. Would this be a good way for me to ready myself for the second attempt, or does anyone have other ideas they could share?  -thanks


----------



## MMiz (Jan 19, 2018)

If I failed my plan would be:

First: http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9781284075243/
Second: http://www.amazon.com/Emergency-Medical-Technician-Course-Preparation/dp/0738610062/

Good luck!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 20, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Oh. When was that? I haven’t heard anyone getting medic results that quick since I tested in 2015



I recerted by exam in ‘16. Took the test, went and had lunch. Results were waiting when I got home.


----------



## rach22 (Jan 22, 2018)

MMiz said:


> If I failed my plan would be:
> 
> First: http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9781284075243/
> Second: http://www.amazon.com/Emergency-Medical-Technician-Course-Preparation/dp/0738610062/
> ...


 I just ordered the 2nd book. I hope it helps, thanks for posting this!


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Jan 22, 2018)

rach22 said:


> I just ordered the 2nd book. I hope it helps, thanks for posting this!



They have an updated one that just came out this month.

https://www.amazon.com/Crash-Course-Online-Practice-Preparation/dp/0738612359/ref=dp_ob_title_bk


----------



## rach22 (Jan 23, 2018)

TheEleventhHour said:


> They have an updated one that just came out this month.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Crash-Course-Online-Practice-Preparation/dp/0738612359/ref=dp_ob_title_bk


Thank you so much. I will probably end up ordering this one as well.


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Jan 23, 2018)

rach22 said:


> Thank you so much. I will probably end up ordering this one as well.



Also, find "EMT Exam For Dummies." That along with the Crash Course book helped me understand a lot of things without the fluff. Even our instructor told us our 1,500 page textbook was strictly for reference. Also, that same company makes a Flash Card book with explanations for the answers.


----------



## rach22 (Jan 23, 2018)

TheEleventhHour said:


> Also, find "EMT Exam For Dummies." That along with the Crash Course book helped me understand a lot of things without the fluff. Even our instructor told us our 1,500 page textbook was strictly for reference. Also, that same company makes a Flash Card book with explanations for the answers.


Thanks so much.


----------



## Bullets (Jan 23, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Oh. When was that? I haven’t heard anyone getting medic results that quick since I tested in 2015


i took the test in October at 1000. Had the results at 12.

I used medictests.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 23, 2018)

To the OP, unless you're totally clueless, the JBlearning app should be all you need. Don't buy 15 million books and flashcards and other study aids. 
The computer based JBlearning stuff will help you identify weak areas and fill in the blanks in your knowledge. 
Good luck.


----------

